# Question



## Mysterious (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a question.  Instead of using the bubble bag to collect all the trichomes, cant i just use a 3 stage grinder.  The 3 stage grinder consists of the top part actually tearing the bud up, the second stage holds the ground up buds on top a fine screen, and then i shake it really hard for about 5 minutes and on the third stage i get a fine powder kif.  If i press the kif using ldy's method in the film canister my kif is now considered hash right?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup, sure is. I can't say if it's the most effecient way of doing it, but it is hash.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah....for sure....you can also try just using the dry leaf and the old screen filtering methods of shaking 

pretty much thats what hash is ...pressed kif...well the good hash IMO


----------



## naturalhi (Jun 22, 2006)

I made a hash extraction system from an old ice cream maker, shakes it right out.


----------

